# Doggy Scavenger Hunt!



## Jewelzee94 (Jul 18, 2011)

Came across the idea on a ball python forum, and the OP came across it from another forum they frequent. I'll give their example:



> Basically in that thread, we would race to be the first person to post a picture of a Jeep (favorably your own) doing or being at the desired place that the hunt was asking for. For example. "Show me a picture of a Jeep with a statue in the background" or "Show me a Jeep with dogs sitting on all 4 seats"


I thought it'd be fun for here, but with dogs  So the first person to post a picture that fits the challange, gets to choose the next challange, and so on. 

Sooo, to start it off, the first challange is *Rockstar*

Don't be afraid to be creative!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

The can was cold and so she was less than happy.


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

What's the next challenge? Let's get this rolling!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Television


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

Done! Next challenge, your pooch and a rock bigger than him/her.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Reno by AussieHike!, on Flickr

Your dog and another animal


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Your dog and cat


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

your dog with a Kong toy


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

IMG_6529 by AussieHike!, on Flickr

Your dog with a hat on.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

The only hat in the house (we don't have a single ball cap) was way too big for her. lol.


















Next: Shopping


----------



## Jewelzee94 (Jul 18, 2011)

I couldn't find my niece's purse and play money 

Up next: Beach dog!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Denali loves the beach! DIGDIGDIG!!!









Next: Jumping in the air


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Next: Interior Decorating


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Helping my husband tape the room. It came so BLUE we had to repaint it!









next: sleeping next to another dog


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Next: Trees


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Pouting


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

My husband was deployed and sent back a smelly shirt for her. She smelled it so much, was whining a little, then took it in her crate and laid down with it. Was kind of heartbreaking.









Next: at sunset or sunrise


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Abe beach  by AussieHike!, on Flickr

Next: Doing a trick


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

"Sit!" That is a llama leg btw.









Next: digging


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Digging for snowballs...











Talking.


----------



## Roccos_Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

Singing For Mom <3


Next.. Giving kisses!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Coming in for the attack...








Next: Best Friends


----------



## Roccos_Mom (Oct 12, 2011)

Best Friends 




Next... glasses.


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

Your dog and a cactus or cacti....


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

houla said:


> Your dog and a cactus or cacti....


Doh!!! a minute too late!
We need to start posting some challenges that get people out with their dogs rather than fishing through their photo albums.


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

Roccos_Mom said:


> Next... glasses.


:bump:
















Next: Your dog and a creek.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

next: your dog with a giant toy/object in its mouth


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

your dog and a well known movie


----------



## houla (Oct 9, 2011)

:bump2:












Next challenge... hmmmm.....Yer' dog and a beautiful, naked woman.op2:













In case you can't get that, your dog destroying something will work.:laugh:


----------

